
Fibers: Go-Like Concurrency for Guile Scheme - anschwa
https://github.com/wingo/fibers
======
anschwa
This showed up in the guile-user mailing list this week and looks pretty cool.
The manual for the project is here:
[https://github.com/wingo/fibers/wiki/Manual](https://github.com/wingo/fibers/wiki/Manual)

